# Mock Chocolate info



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Does any know know of a place to get info on mock chocolate? I know its a/a cch/ce but thats about all I can find.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

There used to be information on finnmouse, but I don't know if its still there (or where its located). There are two similar colors, Mock Chocolate and Light Mock Chocolate (which is lighter). Mock Chocolate is a/a cch/ce and L. Mock Chocolate is a/a cch/c. So it will make a drastic difference in what you get in your litters as a result.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I looked on finnmouse,but couldnt find it. But I may of skipped over it or something, I looked when I was in a rush.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

It may not be there anymore, I could not find it the other day either.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

All well.
Im thinking mine mgiht be light mock chocolate. They are pretty light in color.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a little bit on this page:
http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/c-ch2.html

There are a few ways to make mock chocolate on the C-locus. I have an Abyssinian who is a/a c/cch (they call that stone on Finnmouse), he's quite a bright milk chocolate. Other pseudo-chocolates include very dark a/a ce/ce (stone in UK, beige in USA), bright a/a cch/cch (chinchillated black, sometimes known as sepia), and a/a ch/cch (Burmese in Europe, sable Siamese in USA) with no discernible points. There may be more, but those are the only ones I can think of right now 

Sarah xxx


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

Would that make her Burmese or Mock Chocolate?

Maybe the ones you think are light mock might be light burmese....and she is just a dark one?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I was told on another forum, that if she is burmese then I would get mock chocolates from her.
If she was mock, then I dont think I would of got more mocks from her by breeding her to a PEW, but not real sure.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends entirely on what kind of mock chocolate she is!

Breeding her to (albino) PEW would be the best way to tell:
a/a c/cch x a/a c/c = PEW and mock chocolate
a/a ce/cch x a/a c/c = Black eyed bone/cream and mock chocolate
a/a ch/cch x a/a c/c = Himalayan and mock chocolate
a/a cch/chh x a/a c/c = Mock chocolate
a/a ce/ce x a/a c/c = Black eyed cream/bone
And if she produces blacks, then the chocolate colour is nothing to do with the c-locus.

Sarah xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I bred her to a PEW(probly hiding agouti) and got PEW/Himis(not old enough to tell for sure yet),an agouti based one( I think) and the rest were mock chocolates.


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

Sarah: the pics of the litter are here: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=3894 So what do you think??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If the whites turn out to be himis then she's a burmese with no points, and if they are whites then she's a/a c/cch (which I call light sepia since dark sepia is a/a cch/cch and it doesn't have a proper name).

Sarah xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

In person (at least to me) you can see her points, but the satin makes it hard.
But I guess time will tell


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

As of now it looks like the PEW are PEW and not himis.

Whats the difference between a/a c/cch & a/a ch/cch?


----------

